# Towing Service in Mississippi Delta Area



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I was just renewing my BoatUS membership and was reviewing their local towing service areas and noticed that they do not have a service out of south LA. This seems odd considering the amount of boat traffic on the Mississippi and out of the delta. Are you just pretty much on your own in this area if you breakdown or are there other service providers? Anybody have any first hand knowledge?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (3/3/2009)*I was just renewing my BoatUS membership and was reviewing their local towing service areas and noticed that they do not have a service out of south LA. This seems odd considering the amount of boat traffic on the Mississippi and out of the delta. Are you just pretty much on your own in this area if you breakdown or are there other service providers? Anybody have any first hand knowledge?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alan


I had Sea Tow, and needed assistance in Venice. NO PROBLEM...used a tow outfit and Sea Tow paid the FULL bill.

No QUESTOINS...:clap

:banghead:banghead:banghead:bangheadHEAVY fog wasn't the word for it, I would call it soup. Visability, zilch point S**T...not 50'. I did have the cash, but didn't want to drain myself (being there 3 more days), so I told him I didn't have that much cash and he took my check....:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, $795 would have tapped me out also. I can only imagine what it would have cost if youhad beenout of SW pass or beyond.:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (3/3/2009)*Yeah, $795 would have tapped me out also. I can only imagine what it would have cost if youhad beenout of SW pass or beyond.:reallycrying:reallycrying


He was originally going to charge me $1,200.00 until I fell on the dock and pretended I was having a heart attack







...really tho he discounted it, from $1,200.00:bowdown


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

If he had told me $1,200 I would have had a heart attack.:banghead:banghead :reallycrying:reallycrying I had SeaTow pull me in from 15 miles out of Pensacola Pass to shorline and the bill would have only been $960 if I hadn't been a member. Of course that was in fair weather conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Contact Sea Tow south Missississippi and Sea Tow New Orleans. The numbers are 228-234-0006 and 504-301-4545. Im sure they can answer your questions.


----------

